# Fracino Contempo 2 dual fuel - Not working on electricity



## Anthonypigpig (Jun 4, 2020)

Hello forum,

I've been using my 1 year old semi automatic machine very successfully on gas in my mobile unit for about 9 months. Today I had the chance of an Electric Hook up, which I used, but I couldn't get it to heat up.

Yes I changed the switch to Electric from Gas.

Yes all the other electrical functions seem to work fine.

It's just the heater element that isn't cutting in. Am I missing anything obvious folks? I'd be glad to be educated. Thanks in advance.

Anthony


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Remove the tops and you may find the overheat stat may have tripped.

Its on the right hand side at the top - with a small reset button on it.

Try and reset it - you will hear it click in as you push it in


----------

